# Mission impossible: Odin "stacking" @ 5 months



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm going to try and get some better shots again later, it's almost impossible to get a good stack by yourself.







I know he should be to the side more, each time I backed away to take a picture he would either move or sit down. I also realize the way he's stacked makes him look a bit roachy.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Got a few more that are a tiny bit better..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Oh my. He is in that long leggy gangly stage where his head looks too big for his body.







Not a good age to be critiquing.









Very stretched male with excellent color, but he is a bit loose overall at this stage. Try again in a few months.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Oh yes, he's definitely a little..incorrect at the moment but I thought i'd try stacking just to day I did.









Are his rear legs placed properly, that was one thing I wanted to work on.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

His rear legs are OK in the second set and the last picture. But his front legs are not in front of his back legs so he is bent in the middle which throws everything off. Front legs should also be straight under him and placed straight in front of his back legs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For young dogs, especially, one really needs three people to get a good stack. One to handle the dog, the handler to get the ears up and then a photographer.


----------

